# cleaning felt wading boots



## newb08 (Mar 25, 2009)

I recently made the switch from neoprene rubber bootfoots to breathables with. Felt wading boots....while the traction in the water is a thousand times better...I don't know how to clean them...how do I clean the dirt n pebbles off the felt ...how do u guys care for ur wading boots in general..?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I got rid of my waders that had felt soles, and got some Korkers sandals for the places I need to have cleats for stable footing. I just put them on over my bootfoot waders. Korkers makes wading boots, too, with interchangeable soles. Wear your felts one time in mid-winter, and you will understand exactly what I am talking about. One walk up the south stairs at Tippy dam, in February, convinced me that felt soles were not for me.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

personally, I just spray them off with the hose or in the laundry tub(in the winter months). I also scrub them down with bleach water in hopes of helping to prevent the spread of undesirable invasive species of algae and what not eg: didymo. I know the majority of people out there don't goto this extreme, but every little bit helps as I fish a lot of different systems. felt soles are great for traction while in the river, but as was already said, they SUCK in the winter! end up with snowballs for feet in 3 paces.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with the bleach idea. I fish the Big Man alot in the fall and that river is covered with zebra mussels. I do everything I can to get my boots and waders clean before I fish a different stream. The last thing we need is zebra mussels in the Clinton.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Just get a pair of korkers w/interchangable soles, or multiple pairs of wading boots. 
If you wanna clean the go fishin and walk in the water LMAO!!!


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Just get a pair of korkers w/interchangable soles, or multiple pairs of wading boots. 
If you wanna clean the soles of your boots go fishin and walk in the water LMAO!!!

Fish on!!


----------

